# My Red x Blue



## VARNYARD (May 31, 2008)

This is my Red x Blue, he is one of my two crosses.


----------



## chriz (May 31, 2008)

can we see pics of the other 1 please cute lil guy tho i really want 1 now or a blue do u know ne body in uk with them bobby as all i can find is reds n bw


----------



## VARNYARD (May 31, 2008)

chriz said:


> can we see pics of the other 1 please cute lil guy tho i really want 1 now or a blue do u know ne body in uk with them bobby as all i can find is reds n bw



I posted the other one in another thread. Chriz, I do not think there are any Blues at all in the UK, I have never heard of anyone having them over there.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 31, 2008)

Wow look at the bright white on the sides really nice. I wish the hybrid I had looked like that. Congrats on the new tegu all your tegus are awesome


----------



## Mvskokee (May 31, 2008)

when did you get this guy he is awesome


----------



## Mike (May 31, 2008)

Nice pics Bobby, are you planning on breeding him, or will he just be a display animal?


----------



## Azaleah (May 31, 2008)

Wow beautiful animal! I can't wait to get a cross of my own!


----------



## Lexi (May 31, 2008)

Oh wow its has amazing white on it. looks nothing like mine.


----------



## DZLife (May 31, 2008)

I've never seen anything like it! Nice, Bobby!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 31, 2008)

He does have some pretty colors to him, and thanks for the great comments. I got him from TeguBoy77, that is where both my crosses came from.


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 31, 2008)

He's beautiful Bobby. What do you feed him? A little more fruits/veggies because of the red in him or do you feed him like your Argentina's/Extremes?

Spencer


----------



## dorton (Jun 1, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> He does have some pretty colors to him, and thanks for the great comments. I got him from TeguBoy77, that is where both my crosses came from.



He really goes through them doesn't he! He has had some beautiful ones for sure.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 7, 2008)

By the way the reason why i got rid of my last two is cause i moved out of my house due to personal reasons.


----------



## dorton (Jun 8, 2008)

You do a good job picking them out for sure. Hate you had to get rid of them. Got plans for any more?


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah i had some nice onces which is true that i shouldn't of sold.But the last couple i had i had to leave my house due to me and my girlfriend going are own ways.I have a male hatchling extreme chacoan coming from bobby which i ordered a while ago.


----------



## dorton (Jun 9, 2008)

Cool deal, sorry to hear about you and your lady.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is some update pictures of him:


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 10, 2008)

man he looks amaaaaaazing . really high whites


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Well life goes on but thanks dorton.Bobby that cross is really looking good bro. :-D


----------



## Mike (Jun 10, 2008)

He looks great, are you keeping him with other tegus or separate?


----------



## PuffDragon (Jun 10, 2008)

Best Red x Blue I have seen so far. I am not into hybrids so from me that's saying alot!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, I too think he is a great looking animal. I do not house him seperate, I keep him with some more tegus that are the same size.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 12, 2009)

Here are some more pics of her:


----------



## DaRealJoker (Apr 12, 2009)

wow that's an amazing look, will there be more? and will the red become stronger in them as they get older like the normal reds do? Upclose can u see any blue?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 12, 2009)

DaRealJoker said:


> wow that's an amazing look, will there be more? and will the red become stronger in them as they get older like the normal reds do? Upclose can u see any blue?



Well she is a red blue cross and that is the way she was when I got her, I did not breed to get her. So, I am going to cross her with a Giant, the offspring will be a 1/4 blue, 1/4 red, and 1/2 Extreme Giant Blizard. I can't wait to see the colors on the babies.

And yes, I do see hints of Blue and Red in her.


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow, I love his face. He looks like a raptor or something. Very cool!


----------



## hoosier (Apr 12, 2009)

Well she is a red blue cross and that is the way she was when I got her, I did not breed to get her. So, I am going to cross her with a Giant, the offspring will be a 1/4 blue, 1/4 red, and 1/2 Extreme Giant Blizard. I can't wait to see the colors on the babies.

And yes, I do see hints of Blue and Red in her.[/quote]


that would be wicked!!!!!!


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 28, 2009)

Those are some amazing photos.Was that Blizzard next to her ? I can't wait to breed my powder blue / red hybrid with your all american down the road :-D .Are you going to breed your hybrid male, too , and whith what Tegu.Do you have any pics of the one you are going to breed him with ?


----------

